# [ICS ROMS] Streaming Multimedia on D2G



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

I know there is a problem with something in the unofficial CM9ICS coding that screws with multimedia streaming. I am assuming it is the same for anything based off of cm9.

BTW this is not a bitch session, I am, just trying to answer these questions without cluttering the other threads with the same questions OVER and OVER.

To the devs:
------>you guys rock. Thank you for all your hard work.

So here are my 2 questions:
------>1 is this an ICS Problem or a CM9 Problem?

------>2 Is it fixable and is anyone working on it?

I know that Pandora works well for me MOST of the time but stitcher has issues.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

If I remember, it's a codec problem, and Jonman and bikedude are working on it.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe the problem only happens on 3G. For example if I watch youtube over 3G, I simply see still images updated every few seconds. If I flip on wifi, youtube plays fine. I am using the last AOKP build.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> If I remember, it's a codec problem, and Jonman and bikedude are working on it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Ok but is it on all the ics roms (which are almost all cm based)?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5

[COLLECTION] D2G Root/ROM/SBF/RSD Links and Info
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20417088


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> Ok but is it on all the ics roms (which are almost all cm based)?


It's on all roms that have most of the hwa/codec changes from cm9. No, most of the roms for d2g are not based off cm9. AOKP and Gummy are both AOSP based, LiquidICS is AOKP based, and with MIUI beanstown used Gummy as a base; only one I can think of that is is boostedICS.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi x13thangelx, Defy is more like the D2G phone with OMAP processor, what files you think, that we must change in the Defy rom, to make working on the D2G ?


----------

